#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which are your favorite movies in other languages?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

We all love to watch our native movies but sometimes we fell in love with other language movies like I love most of the Hindi movies like dhadak, my name is Khan, Padmavati,dilwaale, Happy new year and so on. So guys which are your favorite movies in other languages?

----------


## subasan

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We all love to watch our native movies but sometimes we fell in love with other language movies like I love most of the Hindi movies like dhadak, my name is Khan, Padmavati,dilwaale, Happy new year and so on. So guys which are your favorite movies in other languages?


I've a numerous list of movies. I'll list some. 

Seven Samurai, Rashomon - Japanese
303 - European (multi language)
Parisienne - French 
The Girl with the dragon Tattoo series - Swedish
A Taxi Driver - Korean, English
Your Name - Japanese
Sicario - English, Spanish

----------


## Bhavya

> I've a numerous list of movies. I'll list some. 
> 
> Seven Samurai, Rashomon - Japanese
> 303 - European (multi language)
> Parisienne - French 
> The Girl with the dragon Tattoo series - Swedish
> A Taxi Driver - Korean, English
> Your Name - Japanese
> Sicario - English, Spanish


Oh god, you are watching movies in multi languages, I usually watch Tamil , English and Hindi movies and I love to watch korean dramas as well. Do you watch them with subtitles or you can understand the languages?

----------


## subasan

> Oh god, you are watching movies in multi languages, I usually watch Tamil , English and Hindi movies and I love to watch korean dramas as well. Do you watch them with subtitles or you can understand the languages?


Obviously I use subtitles for unknown languages but you don't need subtitles to get the essence of the movie.

----------


## Bhavya

> Obviously I use subtitles for unknown languages but you don't need subtitles to get the essence of the movie.



I agree with you we don't need language to understand the feelings and emotions in the movie

----------

